# 97 Ka24E Head Gasket Leaking Oil?



## mootsman (Oct 21, 2006)

My 97 4cyl (115000) has developed an oil leak over the last few oil changes. The Valve Cover gasket was original and leaking - I replaced that and cleaned everything up. Now, after about a week, I can see that oil appears to be leaking from the rear driver's side right at the head gasket. Everything above that is still clean. No other symptoms, the truck runs great. I am assuming I will need a new head gasket - not real happy about that.

Anyone had this problem?

Any idea if I can run it a little while?

Even with the leaks, I don't even have to add oil between changes, meaning it does not seem to use any, or at most 1/4 qt in 3000 miles. Maybe it will be worse now, I'm keeping an eye on it. Any ideas would be welcome.

Thanks,

mm


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Did you replace the cam plugs when you replaced the valve cover gasket? Did you put a little daub of RTV at each corner of the cam plug? Double check to make sure that it's not leaking in the back and just leaching around to where you can see it.

Sounds like you don't want to fix it right now. If you're not getting oil in your cooling system and you're not getting coolant in your oil and it's not recoating your driveway, I don't know why you can't just live with it. Check your oil level often and keep a lookout for oil/coolant transfers because if it is your headgasket, it's probably not going to get better, only worse.


----------



## mootsman (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks Oldnissanguy. Yes the cam plugs, I assume those are the little halfmoon things, were replaced, but no, I have never RTV'd those. It appears that the back is clean all the way down to that back corner, but I will check it again. I have a hard time believing its the head gasket. No sign of fluid exchange though. I'm watching everything carefully.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Sometimes stuff just happens. I had a Toyota PU (my last) that had oil and antifreeze start running down the side of the block. Bad headgasket and a bad camshaft when I got it apart. Toyota was sorry for my loss.

I'm not sure that the RTV is a big deal, but they say to use it so I do. BTW, I replaced mine with an aftermarket gasket, FelPro I think, and it only lasted about 2 years. I replaced it again a couple of months ago, but this time I used a Nissan gasket. Hopefully it will last a little longer.


----------



## mootsman (Oct 21, 2006)

I checked it with a mirror today. The whole valve cover gasket, including the rear halfmoon, is bone dry. It is coming from the drivers rear corner of the head gasket area. It runs right down a number plate back there and down the tranny from there. I will probably have to get the head gasket done, and I'll do the timing chain and guides at the same time. There is no sign whatsoever of antifreeze, and no internal exchange. Someone told me that there are oil gallys in there that can leak to the outside, but no one has ever heard of a Nissan doing it. I'll watch it for a short time, then if it continues, get it fixed. I'll have to pay someone, that's way beyond me.

Thanks

mm


----------



## mootsman (Oct 21, 2006)

I talked to a mechanic friend today that suggested just torquing the head. He said it wouldn't hurt, and he has seen it help. I might try it.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

If it's a metal gasket it shouldn't hurt anything, just don't over torque. If it's a fiber gasket I would be a little concerned that an oil soaked gasket might torque unevenly and warp the head, but I'm pretty conservative.

If you try it, please post the results.


----------



## mootsman (Oct 21, 2006)

Is there any way for me to know what kind of gasket it is? The guy that I would have do it, is a fanatic about torque wrench calibration, and I would presume would only torque it to specs, but I would certainly mention it.

Thanks again.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Maybe someone of the forum knows, but I would try to find somewhere the gasket is exposed and scratch it with a knife. 

This may not be a real problem, I'm just very picky and would be concerned if it were my truck. Ask your mechanic friend.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's a graphite and steel composite gasket. Won't hurt to re-torque the head, but I would only torque it to the maximum value listed, which would be 61 ft./lbs. The only thing I'm not sure of is if you can get to the head bolts without removing the camshafts?


----------



## JSailor (Jun 16, 2009)

Yeah, I got the same problem. I found I had split in the hose from the valve cover to the air filter and replaced it as well as new clamps. Still I got oil pumping out. This after replacement of valve cover gasket and RTV on the half moon plugs following torque diagram. I haven't gone to torquing the head bolts yet. Did anyone fix the problem?


----------



## mootsman (Oct 21, 2006)

JSailor said:


> Yeah, I got the same problem. I found I had split in the hose from the valve cover to the air filter and replaced it as well as new clamps. Still I got oil pumping out. This after replacement of valve cover gasket and RTV on the half moon plugs following torque diagram. I haven't gone to torquing the head bolts yet. Did anyone fix the problem?


I never did anything to mine. It is exactly the same. A very small drip that runs down the number plate. It never leaks enough to have to add between oil changes, and there is no sign of an increasing problem. Actually i am selling this truck now, and other than this small leak it runs perfectly.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

try clean the area and then with a small peices of that 2 part apoxy (the dough looking stuff)
rub it into the leak..make sure to get the kind that will take gas..

it is not high tech but it might work ..if it does not your only out a few dollars and it should not hurt anything anyway...


----------

